# Geese Surfing the G-Wood Wave



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Saw this on you tube



YouTube - ‪Geese Surf Glenwood Wave @ 25,500 cfs!!‬‏


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome! They had NO REASON to be there other than it was FUN.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Riparian said:


> Awesome! They had NO REASON to be there other than it was FUN.


Same reason we kayak...cause it's fun. Honestly though, those birds look like they could throw down!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

They surf better than me.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder how geese fare with whitewater hydraulics.


----------



## kerry edwards (Apr 24, 2009)

Did the goslings come up downstream unscathed?


----------



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

kerry edwards said:


> Did the goslings come up downstream unscathed?


I'm sure they were fine. They're waterfowl for goodness' sake.

If deer can go creeking, geese can surf:


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Love it. They were hogging the wave a bit though.


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

That made my day!


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

I think I saw a couple geese using a high brace in the foam pile!


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

fredfish said:


> I think I saw a couple geese using a high brace in the foam pile!


Ah Jeez, don't they know about dislocated wings?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

And the Geese didn't even start a _Whats the Glenwood wave at 25k like?_ thread. Awesome.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

no but they stopped at 2 rivers and asked befor heading on down


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I like to think they were giving their little ones a good beat down


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

So now I'm thinking to myself, how many bird-brain paddlers do I know?


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Did they yield to rafters or just hog the wave?


----------



## sinker (Jun 9, 2011)

how could that not be the youtube video of the year?

respect, gooses!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Siiiicckkkkkkkkk!!!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

man if grif were here he'd be sayin "mmmm goose leg"


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

great video


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Can you say "party surf"?


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

I so wanna be a goose


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Very cool. We're apparently not the only ones that appreciate some good stoke!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

he video made it to Yahoo- the geese are now more famous than Leif's mom.


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

holy carp - those guys totally knew what they were doing. They looked over their shoulders, turned up stream and paddled like hell to catch that wave. Perfect! Made my day.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you guys see the goose throwing the brown claw near the middle of the wave?


----------



## fishhawk1400 (Sep 2, 2008)

saw this on cnn this morning.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

The geese made the "Moment of Zen" on The Daily Show tonight.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

They just played this on ESPN.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Spade Hackle said:


> Did they yield to rafters or just hog the wave?


Everyone must yield to rafters.  After all we, carry everyone's beer.

But do they yield to kayakers, or run them over? 

There's an AFLAC commercial in here somewhere...


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

Ha, When big sur was coming up and somewhere around 26000 i watched some headless goose decoys come down and send some serious surf time in the second wave before flushing out. We should look into a new goose shaped kayak.


----------

